# CAO Lx2 Lancero Cigar Review - Smooth and Flavorful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

From initial light through the last puff, this stick is truly worth the smoke. Construction was consistent and produced a medium draw. Flavor exhib...

Read the full review here: CAO Lx2 Lancero Cigar Review - Smooth and Flavorful


----------

